# Wheres all the hot girls shooting PSE



## alldayhunter (Mar 3, 2010)

Who cares! All these women being used as the symbol for hunting companies is sickening! Believe me, I love seeing big breasted beautiful woman, just not in hunting. Most, not all, but most of these nice looking ladies on hunting shows are more annoying than anything. I was lulled in at first by them, but now, those are the shows that I avoid. Just my 50 cents! You show me a woman that does her own scouting, stand placement and hunting on her own and takes down a trophy than I might change my opinion.


----------



## 1denogean (Jan 9, 2009)

julie Krueter?


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

1denogean said:


> julie Krueter?


+1 agreed


----------



## nolefan32460 (Jul 27, 2010)

i would scout,and hang a stand anyday for my girl tiffany, she just needs to be shooting a bowtech


----------



## tcicon (Mar 17, 2010)

1denogean said:


> julie Krueter?


x2 Hot & Knowledgeable


----------



## z79outlaw (Oct 5, 2009)

Julie Krueter is hot, possibly my favorite, well ok Tiffany is the hottest for obvious reasons and I supposed if I was a young pubescent male I might find Taylor Drury attractive but, seriously isnt she like 12? come on dude.


----------



## nolefan32460 (Jul 27, 2010)

thers just something about blond hair, camo, and a bow in her hand!


----------



## gvl161 (Apr 27, 2009)

I would like to know which of the ladies of archery can drag and field dress her own deer.


----------



## Bowhunter110 (Nov 13, 2009)

ozzz said:


> Taylor Drury


thats wrong ukey: unless your 12


----------



## Hoyt Bowhunter (Jun 26, 2008)

i like kandi kisky, and vicki cianciarulo there not annoying, and actually know what there talking about i think when it comes to big bucks unlike tiffany dnt get me wrong shes hot but just to annoying for my liking.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

1denogean said:


> julie Krueter?


Very nice lookin' gal. I dig her.


----------



## mathew_ (Jun 27, 2010)

Hoyt Bowhunter said:


> i like kandi kisky.


:thumbs_up


----------



## hunterthehunter (Jul 7, 2010)

ozzz said:


> Taylor Drury


yep

+1


----------



## Hunter2678 (Jan 16, 2008)

Cindy Garrison..and Jennay Weiter..:shade:


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

You guys voting for 12 year old Taylor Drury are scaring me.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

one of the votes came from a 13 year. not sure about the others


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

I would have to go with Julie Krueter


----------



## rkswyo (Jun 1, 2009)

In this order, Laura, Julie, Tiffany, Gina Brunson. I would be happy to hunt with any of them


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

alldayhunter said:


> Who cares! All these women being used as the symbol for hunting companies is sickening! Believe me, I love seeing big breasted beautiful woman, just not in hunting. Most, not all, but most of these nice looking ladies on hunting shows are more annoying than anything. I was lulled in at first by them, but now, those are the shows that I avoid. Just my 50 cents! You show me a woman that does her own scouting, stand placement and hunting on her own and takes down a trophy than I might change my opinion.


I bet you couldnt even pull back Joella Bates bow....she is pretty much the real deal....

I think you would be surprised how many ladies get it done on their own.

Your post was not worth $.05 much less $.50


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Kelly Gotch (used to be on Michigan out of doors) she is very knowledgeable and actually is an outdoorsperson, not sure she shoots a PSE, but I could care less about that :wink:


----------



## hardball15 (Jan 6, 2007)

I dont know why, but Shemane Nugent really does something for me.....Especiall when she says, "Ol man treestands" in that commercial, or when she swings her hair around over that kudu buck....im only 30, but Ill take Shemane.


----------



## rkswyo (Jun 1, 2009)

hardball15 said:


> I dont know why, but Shemane Nugent really does something for me.....Especiall when she says, "Ol man treestands" in that commercial, or when she swings her hair around over that kudu buck....im only 30, but Ill take Shemane.


Yea, I forgot about her. She does it for me too!


----------



## pizzle (Jul 28, 2004)

rodney482 said:


> I bet you couldnt even pull back Joella Bates bow....she is pretty much the real deal....
> 
> I think you would be surprised how many ladies get it done on their own.
> 
> Your post was not worth $.05 much less $.50


 The OP's just callin like he sees it.


----------



## afliction (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't know what the girls are like we're you all are from but the ones I hunt and shoot with hold their own and are pleaant to look at


----------



## ghost1 (Mar 1, 2007)

GTO63 said:


> I would have to go with Julie Krueter


+1 :shade:


----------



## Sniper26 (Feb 5, 2008)

nolefan32460 said:


> i would scout,and hang a stand anyday for my girl tiffany, she just needs to be shooting a bowtech


Amen brother


----------



## Va. Bowhunt (Sep 24, 2009)

Gina Brunson........My number 1 pick.............


----------



## tbetch1 (Dec 9, 2009)

O.K. let's be honest here. Most of the men on hunting shows are really pretty annoying too. If it weren't for the hunting shows I wouldn't watch any of them on T.V. 

If I have to watch someone annoying to see big deer on T.V. it may as well be someone hot.

For example: Tiffany is very hot but fairly annoying
Stan Potts is fairly annoying but very not hot

I'll take Tiffany any day.

IMHO


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

nicko said:


> You guys voting for 12 year old Taylor Drury are scaring me.


*And one vote came from a 24 year old man! 

I think it's safe to say we don't need to be calling a 13-14 year girl hot on here guys. *


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

tbetch1 said:


> for example: Tiffany is very hot but fairly annoying
> stan potts is fairly annoying but very not hot


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Muzzy61 (Oct 22, 2007)

Va. Bowhunt said:


> Gina Brunson........My number 1 pick.............


Oh yea !


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

hunting season, just can't get here soon enough!!!


----------



## NHunter (Jul 19, 2009)

The hottest PSE shooter is in the other room. Just went to bed.


----------



## BlkIce (Apr 16, 2008)

Va. Bowhunt said:


> Gina Brunson........My number 1 pick.............


Friend of mine's wife went to school with Ragina. The stories I've heard. :mg:


----------



## Bowhunter36 (Jun 9, 2010)

nicko said:


> You guys voting for 12 year old Taylor Drury are scaring me.


my thoughts exactly!!!!!!:confused2::binkybaby:


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Bottai said:


> The hottest PSE shooter is in the other room. Just went to bed.


good answer!



BlkIce said:


> Friend of mine's wife went to school with Ragina. The stories I've heard. :mg:


Do tell??:secret:



Bowhunter36 said:


> my thoughts exactly!!!!!!:confused2::binkybaby:


freak'n SICKO'S!!!:mg:


----------



## 1RutNBuc (Jun 26, 2008)

*x 1,000,000*

:tongue:


1denogean said:


> julie Krueter?


That one rite thar dus it fer me boys!!!


----------



## BlkIce (Apr 16, 2008)

scrapejuice said:


> good answer!
> 
> 
> *Do tell*??:secret:
> ...


I have no first hand knowledge so, I wouldn't repeat hear say but, sounds like she was a "FUN GIRL". :shade:


----------



## I_hunt (Aug 2, 2010)

1denogean said:


> julie Krueter?


Agreed!


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

nolefan32460 said:


> i would scout,and hang a stand anyday for my girl tiffany, she just needs to be shooting a bowtech


Mathews


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Jennay Weiter if I had to pick. Very pretty lady!


----------



## 2 blue ducks (Sep 9, 2006)

BlkIce said:


> I have no first hand knowledge so, I wouldn't repeat hear say but, sounds like she was a "FUN GIRL". :shade:


AWESOME !!!! There aren't enough of the fun ones:darkbeer:


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

I was able to see many of the popular hunting lady’s at a show and all I can say is Julie Krueter is breathtaking…. 
She is by far the most attractive IMO!
:wink::tongue:


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

BlkIce said:


> I have no first hand knowledge so, I wouldn't repeat hear say but, sounds like she was a "FUN GIRL". :shade:


never before was much of a fan of hers. BUT, I think I'm taking a liking to her!!!


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

What about Jodi Clark  WOW


----------



## Mr.Bro (Feb 26, 2009)

Minn Chick has em all beat.If i was 30 years younger i would camp out on her front porch so i could see those beautiful blue eyes everyday.


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

13bonatter69 said:


> What about Jodi Clark  WOW


+1. Classy lady and smokin' hot.

Dawg


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

I must admit i hadnt heard of most of the ladies you fellas were talking about, so i looked them up and Laura Francese smokes them all. Not eve a competition.


----------



## cleatus2506 (Jan 1, 2010)

rodney482 said:


> I bet you couldnt even pull back Joella Bates bow....she is pretty much the real deal....
> 
> I think you would be surprised how many ladies get it done on their own.
> 
> Your post was not worth $.05 much less $.50


I had the privilege of having Joella teach an archery class when I was in college. She was one of the nicest people you'd ever want to meet and a heckuva good shot. I learned a lot about shooting form and shot placement on different species from her. Anyone know what she's doing these days, haven't heard anything from her in a long time.


----------



## rkswyo (Jun 1, 2009)

13bonatter69 said:


> What about Jodi Clark  WOW


How did I forget about Jodi! She is way hot and seems really cool.


----------



## mtcountryboy (Jan 26, 2009)

1denogean said:


> julie Krueter?



BINGO!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## wildernessflyer (Mar 21, 2004)

Bottai said:


> The hottest PSE shooter is in the other room. Just went to bed.


If that's true, what are ya doing at the keyboard, Dude?!! Jus' sayin'...... d8^D


----------



## Bowhunter110 (Nov 13, 2009)

It's been decided. Julie Krueter is smoking hot. The picture of her in a swimsuit always gets deleted or I would post it


----------



## Glenn-bob (Jan 2, 2004)

*Julie*

Julie has to be the hottest...She's NOT annoying and she's got the cutest giggle...That guy she hangs with though...I'd be a much better match for her


----------



## Glenn-bob (Jan 2, 2004)

bowhunter110 said:


> it's been decided. Julie krueter is smoking hot. The picture of her in a swimsuit always gets deleted or i would post it :d


oh lord...post, post it!!!


----------



## tjsjr (Mar 30, 2009)

Kipps wife from Red Arrow tv is pretty good lookin in that "foot doctor" commercial. And to stay on topic they shoot PSE.


----------



## 1denogean (Jan 9, 2009)

Glenn-bob said:


> oh lord...post, post it!!!


Post it x 1000


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

Are these PSE's?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

well pse has got Julie krueter which is really hot but she is my moms age but taylor dury is like 14 and i am 15 i will just keep on dreaming though now that she is on tv i am sure she has tons of teenage guys liking her:shade:


----------



## wildernessflyer (Mar 21, 2004)

Is this a PSE?:shade:


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*oops*



wildernessflyer said:


> Is this a PSE?:shade:


that one ain't gonna last long...:mg:


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Bowhunter110 said:


> It's been decided. Julie Krueter is smoking hot. The picture of her in a swimsuit always gets deleted or I would post it



:chicken01: :wink:


----------



## Manhunter50 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Arizona...*

Want to see attractive women shooting PSEs? Go to Arizona. Arizona's full of attractive women (it's where my wife's from) and plenty of them shoot PSEs. Unless, of course, you're boycotting Arizona and products made in Arizona because of their "racist" immigration policy...


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

123 4/8 P&Y said:


> Are these PSE's?


Who cares what bow it is. WOW!


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

What no pic of Jessica Beal with her AR?????


----------



## Glenn-bob (Jan 2, 2004)

wildernessflyer said:


> Is this a PSE?:shade:


Well...I don't know if it's a PSE but that form is exquisite


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

Any woman shooting a bow/gun is hot... period.. 

But for TV... 

Kandi, Tiff, Vicki rank WAY up there... 

I've heard Gina spackles on the makeup before every show.. Never seen her up close.. but talked with an outfitter that told me enough to know she doesn't rate as high as the ones listed above.. I've seen those three and WOW!!! :teeth:


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

> Wheres all the hot girls shooting PSE


Perhaps txcookie and/or ny911 will consider having sex changes ?!? That way you PSE guys will have someone!!! 

.


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

cornfed said:


> perhaps txcookie and/or ny911 will consider having sex changes ?!? That way you pse guys will have someone!!! :d
> 
> .


:lol3::lol3::lol3::lol3::lol3:


----------



## tombstone01 (Oct 26, 2006)

Glenn-bob said:


> oh lord...post, post it!!!




http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=195972&page=147


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

tombstone01 said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=195972&page=147


Does she not eat what she kills? Give that poor girl a hamburger or something.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

GTO63 said:


> I would have to go with Julie Krueter


+1, Tiff don't hold a candle to Julie.


----------



## Carpmaster81 (Oct 2, 2009)

Just talking PSE, heck looking at them all, Julie is NICE!


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

Gotta be hard to shoot with the limb tip down your pants! :mg:


----------



## Alberta Clipper (May 1, 2010)

After shooting a Bow Tech for 8 years , I am now shooting a Vendetta XS it is a great bow, better then any other new bow I tryed out. 
I think I got the hottest girl out there, and one of the best hunting partners a guy could ask for.She pulls her weight and never complains about the labourous parts of hunting and don't complain about breaking a fingernail.
She's almost prefect in avery way , I just can't get her to shoot a PSE!


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Cornfed said:


> Perhaps txcookie and/or ny911 will consider having sex changes ?!? That way you PSE guys will have someone!!!
> 
> .





:mg: I gotta say Cornfed has a way w/ words.... :darkbeer:




Crazy Wolf


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Im a mathews fan boy... how can you leave out Nicole Jones from Driven TV?!


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

Alberta Clipper said:


> After shooting a Bow Tech for 8 years , I am now shooting a Vendetta XS it is a great bow, better then any other new bow I tryed out.
> I think I got the hottest girl out there, and one of the best hunting partners a guy could ask for.She pulls her weight and never complains about the labourous parts of hunting and don't complain about breaking a fingernail.
> She's almost prefect in avery way , I just can't get her to shoot a PSE!
> View attachment 825100
> ...


If she won't shoot a PSE, that just shows she's smart too.


----------



## Idahodawg (Oct 24, 2008)

tjsjr said:


> Kipps wife from Red Arrow tv is pretty good lookin in that "foot doctor" commercial. And to stay on topic they shoot PSE.


That would be Kat, and I agree. She shoots an Omen. Here's a pic from their website.


----------



## daywalker (Aug 25, 2007)

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Gotta be hard to shoot with the limb tip down your pants! :mg:


It's dual cam, I mean dual purpose, I mean........ahh never mind, I'm a bit distracted:tongue:


----------



## hardball15 (Jan 6, 2007)

daywalker said:


> It's dual cam, I mean dual purpose, I mean........ahh never mind, I'm a bit distracted:tongue:


What the heck happened to that chicks elbow?? :mg:


----------



## hardball15 (Jan 6, 2007)

Alberta Clipper said:


> After shooting a Bow Tech for 8 years , I am now shooting a Vendetta XS it is a great bow, better then any other new bow I tryed out.
> I think I got the hottest girl out there, and one of the best hunting partners a guy could ask for.She pulls her weight and never complains about the labourous parts of hunting and don't complain about breaking a fingernail.
> She's almost prefect in avery way , I just can't get her to shoot a PSE!
> View attachment 825100
> ...


Tonya Harding hunts?


----------



## hardball15 (Jan 6, 2007)

tonya


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Don't know if she bowhunts but Kristy Lee Cook can hunt with me anytime.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

hardball15 said:


> tonya harding hunts?


lmao:d


----------



## COATED (Jun 3, 2009)

This gal shoots a PSE...:darkbeer:


----------



## Glenn-bob (Jan 2, 2004)

tombstone01 said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=195972&page=147


Bless you Tombstone...Bless you...


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

hardball15 said:


> What the heck happened to that chicks elbow?? :mg:


Double jointed?? :59:


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

tombstone01 said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=195972&page=147


I've refrained from making a comment on this thread until now.......

*YOWZER!!!!!!!!!!!!*:mg:


----------



## 2ilbbd (Aug 17, 2009)

God bless Julie Krueter....wonder if she has a little sis:drool:


----------



## Bowhunter110 (Nov 13, 2009)

tombstone01 said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=195972&page=147


yess sir! why not post it again!


----------



## fisherboy_01 (Jun 13, 2010)

what about skylers fiance from heartland bowhunter, the redhead........one word HOTT


----------



## deerman10 (Apr 2, 2010)

Cajun83 said:


> Don't know if she bowhunts but Kristy Lee Cook can hunt with me anytime.


Did you see PETA is giving Kristy a hard time about her hunting show. The article is on Fox News. Kristy has great answers for them.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

hardball15 said:


> What the heck happened to that chicks elbow?? :mg:


looks like she is double jointed to me. and i studied the pic real close!!!:teeth:


----------



## Alberta Clipper (May 1, 2010)

hardball15 said:


> tonya


Not to sure who that Tonya girl is but it aint my Vickie???


----------



## Jenn79 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Why oh why?*

I don't even know WHY I opened this thread but I just have to say...I think many of y'all would be suprised at what some of us ladies can get done on our own... I can scout, place my stands, drag and gut a deer all by myself if I need to... and yet I still manage to do that with little painted designs on my toenails and my blonde highlights... 

But seriously, if I have someone to help, why would I do it all on my own? Even the men that I hunt with don't do it all on their own. I've helped many of them drag/load/gut their deer so I should expect some help back. Only time I didn't gut/drag/load my own was when I was 8 months pregnant. My husband had to take care of that one for me. Wasn't about to take that chance... knife and big belly, not a good idea. Maybe some of you guys on here can tell me how y'all get around that.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

hardball15 said:


> What the heck happened to that chicks elbow?? :mg:


the fact that you noticed THAT in this picture concerns a bit!


----------



## bukmaster7 (Aug 26, 2007)

JK's got my vote for sure!


----------



## 1denogean (Jan 9, 2009)

Bowhunter110 said:


> yess sir! why not post it again!


Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trx125 (Sep 10, 2008)

Nicole Jones, Samantha Morgan and of Course Kandi!


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

alldayhunter said:


> Who cares! All these women being used as the symbol for hunting companies is sickening! Believe me, I love seeing big breasted beautiful woman, just not in hunting. Most, not all, but most of these nice looking ladies on hunting shows are more annoying than anything. I was lulled in at first by them, but now, those are the shows that I avoid. Just my 50 cents! You show me a woman that does her own scouting, stand placement and hunting on her own and takes down a trophy than I might change my opinion.


I do!! But I'm am a "medium". I would rather spend my money on a new bow/and or equipment than surgery!:mg:


----------



## venisonman (Apr 9, 2004)

RxBowhunter said:


> *And one vote came from a 24 year old man!
> 
> I think it's safe to say we don't need to be calling a 13-14 year girl hot on here guys. *


I agree.....if yall were correct. She's 20, although still too young for me!


----------



## mattsdad (Sep 24, 2006)

va. Bowhunt said:


> gina brunson........my number 1 pick.............:d


x2!!


----------



## alldayhunter (Mar 3, 2010)

rodney482 said:


> I bet you couldnt even pull back Joella Bates bow....she is pretty much the real deal....
> 
> I think you would be surprised how many ladies get it done on their own.
> 
> Your post was not worth $.05 much less $.50


[email protected]%t! They don't do anything on there own. If they do, then show it in the footage. There isn't a bow on earth that I couldn't pull back, so I doubt that Joella Bates' would be any different. Nice try though.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Anybody seen Carol Graham in the Drury vids? Nice face and a bangin' body!!!


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

Bowhunter110 said:


> yess sir! why not post it again!


wow!! :mg:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Kristy Lee*



Cajun83 said:


> Don't know if she bowhunts but Kristy Lee Cook can hunt with me anytime.


She going to be on a reality hunting show. She on Peta hit list but this girl dont back down and told Peta to stick it where the sun dont shine.
DB


----------



## daywalker (Aug 25, 2007)

jennz1999 said:


> I don't even know WHY I opened this thread but I just have to say...I think many of y'all would be suprised at what some of us ladies can get done on our own... I can scout, place my stands, drag and gut a deer all by myself if I need to... and yet I still manage to do that with little painted designs on my toenails and my blonde highlights...
> 
> But seriously, if I have someone to help, why would I do it all on my own? Even the men that I hunt with don't do it all on their own. I've helped many of them drag/load/gut their deer so I should expect some help back. Only time I didn't gut/drag/load my own was when I was 8 months pregnant. My husband had to take care of that one for me. Wasn't about to take that chance... knife and big belly, not a good idea. Maybe some of you guys on here can tell me how y'all get around that.


I know a few like you that will do it all on their own. One female hunts harder than any man I know and whatever you do, don't miss because she will never let you live it down.


----------



## Steadfast1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Julie Krueter would be my top pick. She is classy, knowledgable and pretty. The other hunting chicks are hot but for the most part annoying


----------



## Glenn-bob (Jan 2, 2004)

jennz1999 said:


> Wasn't about to take that chance... knife and big belly, not a good idea. Maybe some of you guys on here can tell me how y'all get around that.


Whoa Jennz! That was COLD!!! :set1_rolf2:


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

alldayhunter said:


> [email protected]%t! They don't do anything on there own. If they do, then show it in the footage. *There isn't a bow on earth that I couldn't pull back*, so I doubt that Joella Bates' would be any different. Nice try though.


I think you may have missed his point. Just guessing, but I don't think Rodney was trying to say you couldn't _physically_ pull back her bow. I think that was just an expression. Sorta like sayin you couldn't carry her jock. Just sayin'.

Dawg


----------



## silentassassin (Jan 22, 2010)

I admit Julie Krueter has a nice body but that chick does ZERO for me. She seems nice enough decent hunter all that good stuff, but I just don't find her attractive at all.


----------



## Jenn79 (Apr 6, 2010)

Glenn-bob said:


> Whoa Jennz! That was COLD!!! :set1_rolf2:


Well, I didn't start it....there are a few guys on here talking smack on women not doing their own work. (PS I know you're kidding even though aparantly one guy that posted after I did wasn't...) As I said before, I'm happy to have help from my hubby with everything related to hunting but I don't NEED him to do anything (related to hunting) for me... (Shhh, don't tell him I said that, he'll get his feelings hurt).


----------



## Glenn-bob (Jan 2, 2004)

Jennz,
I like your spunk! My g-friend is just the girl you seem to be. Doesn't want any help with anything 'cause she's completely competent on her own and she really is...She "lets" me help her with stuff 'cause that's what guys do. It's a nice balance. Actually my way of showing her that I love her and her way of giving me value...It's nice, but I know she doesn't "need" me...
Don't worry Jennz, your secret is safe with me :wink:


----------



## General-08 (Feb 2, 2009)

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Gotta be hard to shoot with the limb tip down your pants! :mg:


:set1_rolf2:

Don't get me wrong, both beautiful girls there, but, what's up with the "helpers" arm there, that elbow has quite a weird bend in it.


----------



## phillygunns (Jan 28, 2007)

It is called hyper extention it is usually more pronounced in women. It is the reason why women are more likely to get hit by the bow string.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

hunt1up said:


> Double jointed?? :59:


The best kind!


----------



## kevoswifey (Feb 14, 2012)

alldayhunter said:


> [email protected]%t! They don't do anything on there own. If they do, then show it in the footage. There isn't a bow on earth that I couldn't pull back, so I doubt that Joella Bates' would be any different. Nice try though.



I'm pretty sure Rodney does mean that you couldn't pull back Joella's bow. She shoots 110 lb limbs, and she's killed the African big 5 with it. Don't hate on women that love the sport. I don't do this for attention, I do it because nothing on earth gives me the rush that a perfectly placed shot with a bow does. I pick my spots, hang my stand, and choose my trophies. I just got back from an eight day turkey hunt with all women. There wasn't a man around to haul in our game or clean our birds and we like it that way. Just because I polish my fingernails and wear a little makeup doesn't make me any less serious about it than you. This thread is old, but it still burns my butt to see a man insult women this way.


----------



## kevoswifey (Feb 14, 2012)

Oops Joella shoots a 90lb bow!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2012)

kevoswifey said:


> I'm pretty sure Rodney does mean that you couldn't pull back Joella's bow. She shoots 110 lb limbs, and she's killed the African big 5 with it. Don't hate on women that love the sport. I don't do this for attention, I do it because nothing on earth gives me the rush that a perfectly placed shot with a bow does. I pick my spots, hang my stand, and choose my trophies. I just got back from an eight day turkey hunt with all women. There wasn't a man around to haul in our game or clean our birds and we like it that way. Just because I polish my fingernails and wear a little makeup doesn't make me any less serious about it than you. This thread is old, but it still burns my butt to see a man insult women this way.


well said, but these are not MEN that make these comments. They are ignorant boys.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

COATED said:


> This gal shoots a PSE...:darkbeer:


Giggity.


----------



## kevoswifey (Feb 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> well said, but these are not MEN that make these comments. They are ignorant boys.


You're right!


----------



## elitebowbender (Jan 21, 2007)

Pimp my bow !!!


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> well said, but these are not MEN that make these comments. They are ignorant boys.


Agreed! I have no problem helping a female hunter with these tasks. But I have alot more respect for a woman who is determined enough to do it herself rather than just play the pretty card. Knew my wife was a keeper when I found out she could bait her own hook and take her own fish off. She doesn't hunt but thats fine with me. That where I hide from her! Lol


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

COATED said:


> This gal shoots a PSE...:darkbeer:





I like this one !!!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

La Wildman said:


> I like this one !!!!


Sorry.....I have dibs already if Coated ever kicks her out! LOL


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

NY911 said:


> Sorry.....I have dibs already if Coated ever kicks her out! LOL


Wrong!!!! Me and her worked that deal out a long time ago. She's mine, you stay away!!!

sent from an old tin can with a really long string.


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

J-Daddy said:


> Wrong!!!! Me and her worked that deal out a long time ago. She's mine, you stay away!!!
> 
> sent from an old tin can with a really long string.



Hey hey hey now !!!!...SHES MINE !!!.....lol


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

J-Daddy said:


> Wrong!!!! Me and her worked that deal out a long time ago. She's mine, you stay away!!!
> 
> sent from an old tin can with a really long string.


Pffffttttttttttttt.................LOL......


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

I don't know if you have seen Emily Beaubouef (Chance Beaubouef's wife) but that is a beautiful woman and a great archer also!


----------



## MRS. COATED (May 19, 2010)

Hey Hey Danny and Jason......miss you boyz!!!


----------



## Dmoore520 (Dec 21, 2010)

IMO Samantha Morgan should be on this yes I know she doesn't shoot a PSE but she's pretty dang good lookin too. And I thought Taylor drury was gettin close to my age(22) now a days?


----------



## Coon23 (Nov 30, 2006)

Guys just worry about hitting there forearm with the string but some of these Girls have to worry about the other parts!!!
:wink::tongue:


----------



## captnemo (Nov 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> well said, but these are not MEN that make these comments. They are ignorant boys.


Shouldn't you all be baking cakes or something; you better have dinner on the table when daddy gets home...


----------



## aussi bob (Jul 18, 2006)

Why dose she have a bow


wildernessflyer said:


> Is this a PSE?:shade:


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Dec 1, 2010)

La Wildman said:


> I like this one !!!!


Me too!


PSE EVO 57 Lbs.
Blacked out


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

MRS. COATED said:


> Hey Hey Danny and Jason......miss you boyz!!!


HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## venisonman (Apr 9, 2004)

nicko said:


> You guys voting for 12 year old Taylor Drury are scaring me.


Ok.....Taylor is 18

Sent from my SM-G965U using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

venisonman said:


> Ok.....Taylor is 18
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


Yea an this tread is like 8 years old.


----------



## UglyJoe (Oct 26, 2015)

trial153 said:


> Yea an this tread is like 8 years old.


Someone's been googling "hot girls shooting bows"...


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

venisonman said:


> nicko said:
> 
> 
> > You guys voting for 12 year old Taylor Drury are scaring me.
> ...


How is it possible that you dragged this up? Plus, she's like 24 and married now.


----------



## venisonman (Apr 9, 2004)

Juneauhunt said:


> How is it possible that you dragged this up? Plus, she's like 24 and married now.


It just popped up as I was looking at unread posts. Suppose I should look at the dates.

Sent from my SM-G965U using http://bit.ly/Archery_Talk_app


----------



## burls (Jan 15, 2008)

wildernessflyer said:


> Is this a PSE?:shade:


who cares :tongue:


----------

